# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Aanvallen van een galpoliep?

## Nala

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn dochter heeft in februari plotseling aanvallen gekregen net in het kuiltje tussen de borsten trekkend naar rechts net onder de ribben. De arts was er zeker van dat er galstenen in het spel waren. Omdat zij in het plaatselijke ziekenhuis niets konden vinden is zij doorgestuurd naar het UMC in Utrecht.

Zij heeft alle onderzoeken gehad die je maar kan bedenken, ook een ERCP met galwegdrukmeting en een ERCP waarbij ze de Papil van Vater gekliefd hebben, ze dachten het te hebben, maar helaas, niet dus en de aanvallen gingen door wat ondraaglijke pijn geeft en heel misselijk is, en er een arts thuis moet komen om haar met Bethinidini in te spuiten want de aanvallen kunnen anders uren aanhouden, en de pijn is niet te dragen.

Wel hebben ze een poliep gevonden van 5mm maar volgens de MDL arts kan die niet de klachten geven. Ik als moeder vindt het niet fijn dat daar een poliep zit die volgens de arts wel in de gaten gehouden moet worden.

Nu denken ze dat het een zenuwpijn is en heeft zij Amitryptiline gekregen om de pijnprikkels in de hersenen te dempen.

Wie heeft er misschien ervaring met een galpoliep die misschien wel degelijk problemen geeft. Mijn dochter is 23 jaar.

Ik hoop hier iets meer te weten te komen.
Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## Nala

Zo te lezen hebben niet veel mensen deze problemen.
Inmiddels zit mijn dochter op een oproep te wachten voor een galblaasverwijdering.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Nala,

He wat vervelend voor je dochter! Ik hoop dat ze de operatie inmiddels gehad heeft en geen klachten meer heeft!
Over poliepen lees ik alleen dat het meestal geen klachten geeft en dus meestal bij toeval ontdekt wordt, tenzij er bloed of slijm bij de ontlasting is... maar er zijn altijd uitzonderingen op de regels...
Sterke in elk geval!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Elliende

> Zo te lezen hebben niet veel mensen deze problemen.
> Inmiddels zit mijn dochter op een oproep te wachten voor een galblaasverwijdering.


Beste Nala,
Ik lees nu net pas je berichtje. Ik heb ook een galblaas poliep en wacht op de oproep voor operatie. Ik ben erg benieuwd hoe het inmiddels met je dochter gaat.
Groetjes
Elliende

----------

